# Alpha Time Divers



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Looking for comments about these interesting divers. Here's a link to the website. *** Link removed in accordance with forum Guidelines ***

So far, research has revealed that Fricker makes the cases, a la the Dread, Jacques Etoile Atlantis, and Muhle Glasshute. I like Fricker casework. Apparently, a standard ETA 2824-2 is the movement. A positive, IMHO, unlike the others, the Taucher is priced appropriately, at 895 Euros ($1,063.00). Part of that might include Europe VAT. Except for the Dread, whose price has been overinflated, the others, with similar features, run for about $1,600-$1,800. I think that's too much for a standard 2824-2-powered watch.

Thanks in advance for all comments.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bobbysamd said:


> Looking for comments about these interesting divers. Here's a link to the website. *** Link removed in accordance with forum Guidelines ***
> 
> So far, research has revealed that Fricker makes the cases, a la the Dread, Jacques Etoile Atlantis, and Muhle Glasshute. I like Fricker casework. Apparently, a standard ETA 2824-2 is the movement. A positive, IMHO, unlike the others, the Taucher is priced appropriately, at 895 Euros ($1,063.00). Part of that might include Europe VAT. Except for the Dread, whose price has been overinflated, the others, with similar features, run for about $1,600-$1,800. I think that's too much for a standard 2824-2-powered watch.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all comments.


I quite like the Alpha Time except for the maroon bezel insert.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> bobbysamd said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for comments about these interesting divers. Here's a link to the website. *** Link removed in accordance with forum Guidelines ***
> ...


Where are they then? Only things search found me were fugly.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > bobbysamd said:
> ...


Sounds like you have found Alpha! I will send you a link


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Mate they are a German Designer nice watch but apparently poor lume can anyone enlighten Us?


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Can someone enlighten me about the EU VAT? Would I, outside of Europe, have to pay it? Thanks in advance for all help on this matter.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The theory is no... but some small companies dont have the ability to remove it IIRC.

I think import duties to the USA are something incredible (well to us in the rest of the world anyway) like a a blanket US$45... I can only dream of such import duties/fees









FWIW that is the same case as the PRS2 DN I think... does make it good... not unless you can do something to un fugly the rest of it and youre happy with a heavy largeish watch. Im ok with the heavy/large just not afan of the hands and bezel... tho they could grow on me if it was cheap enough (cheap enough to franken maybe) then I might be tempted I guess... but US$1k.... nah I think I'll pass...


----------

